

It Turns Out the CIA Actually Did 'Whisk' Iranian Nuclear Scientist to U.S. - eplanit
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/07/16/AR2010071605971.html?nav=rss_email/components

======
zafka
And then there are other views:
<http://www.commondreams.org/view/2010/07/17-5>

